
React Studio 1.4: Tackling Large Projects with Map Sections, Etc. - pavlov
https://medium.com/@reactstudio/react-studio-1-4-tackling-large-projects-with-map-sections-logins-crud-data-and-more-ca2d50dfed49
======
pjmlp
It looks quite nice, I enjoy to follow efforts that improve the UI/UX of
visual tooling for web development closer to what is possible with native
designer tools.

Pity it is macOS only.

